# Font size and TextEdit Version 1.4



## waterthedog (Jun 20, 2004)

I have trouble with font size using TextEdit 1.4. I'll set it to size 12 and it shows up as 12 on the computer screen, but when I go to print it's around size 8 or 9. I need to set it to size 18 in order to get it to print something approximating 12. 

When I send my TextEdit files to other people using non-Macs, it prints out way too big (this is when it's set on my end at 12) for some, too small for others, and for some people it's just right.

I would simply change the font to 18 when I want to print, but then I lose italics and bolding (why is that?), and I'm still left with the situation of having it print out too large or too small on other people's computers.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## neillhowell (Feb 11, 2007)

The answer to this is on an apple page:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=TextEdit/1.4/en/te46.html

Text prints too small
TextEdit wraps lines of text based on the width of the document window. When you change the size of the window, lines of text wrap to fill in the space appropriately. When you print a document, TextEdit matches the printed document to what you see on the screen. For example, if the document window is very wide, TextEdit must reduce the font size to get all of the words on the page.

You can make TextEdit fit text to the width of the paper you want to use instead. 
To set TextEdit to wrap text based on actual paper width, choose Format > "Wrap to Page." A rectangle shows the margins of the document in the window.


----------



## waterthedog (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks so much.


----------

